# Quiet Please !



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

My last post before I head back out to the park. With Woods returning to golf it will only be a matter of time before we hear "...not during my swing..." again. I use to think pro golfers pissing, and moaning about noise during their swing was just an excuse for playing poorly, or hitting a bad shot. I mean there weere planes passing over head, weather noise, noise from other parts of the golf course and even cars passing by. Why would noise from the immediate gallery be of any concern. I recently read something that was written back in the 1930s, that changed my mind, and it's about the golfer's mental game. 

To play at one's best, the golf swing should take place in the subconscious part of the mind. No conscious swing thoughts during the swing. The swing should be automatic, with out conscious thought. A golfer can't be "in the zone" while swinging the club consciously. How many times have we seen a pro study a putt for what seemed like a life time only to miss the putt. Most likely that golfer was more worried about missing the putt consciously than making it subconsciously.

So here's what happens as explained 80 some years ago. During the pro golfer's swing which is taking place subconsciously, when a new noise is heard, that brings that golfer's conscious out of hiding, replacing the swing actions he was doing subconsciously. Since good, tour winning swings are not consciously possible, the pro falls out of the zone, and has a few choice words for the gallery. sounds good to me......I suppose...maybe. 

Bob, have fun with this. 
I also read today that those Wallabies that live down under eat the opium that is legally grown there. After ingesting the opium, the stoned little critters get in a field some where and make designs, aka crop circles. I bet you think I am making this stuff up. Well here you go; Crop Circles Created By Wallabies 'Stoned' On Opium, Australian Officials Say

Enjoy the rest of your week.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

FrogsHair said:


> My last post before I head back out to the park. With Woods returning to golf it will only be a matter of time before we hear "...not during my swing..." again. I use to think pro golfers pissing, and moaning about noise during their swing was just an excuse for playing poorly, or hitting a bad shot. I mean there weere planes passing over head, weather noise, noise from other parts of the golf course and even cars passing by. Why would noise from the immediate gallery be of any concern. I recently read something that was written back in the 1930s, that changed my mind, and it's about the golfer's mental game.
> 
> To play at one's best, the golf swing should take place in the subconscious part of the mind. No conscious swing thoughts during the swing. The swing should be automatic, with out conscious thought. A golfer can't be "in the zone" while swinging the club consciously. How many times have we seen a pro study a putt for what seemed like a life time only to miss the putt. Most likely that golfer was more worried about missing the putt consciously than making it subconsciously.
> 
> So here's what happens as explained 80 some years ago. During the pro golfer's swing which is taking place subconsciously, when a new noise is heard, that brings that golfer's conscious out of hiding, replacing the swing actions he was doing subconsciously. Since good, tour winning swings are not consciously possible, the pro falls out of the zone, and has a few choice words for the gallery. sounds good to me......I suppose...maybe.


It's the unexpected or out of place sound which is the problem. The other stuff takes on the character of white noise and can usually be tuned out. It's not as easy for some players to tune out a click, or a cough, or some other sharp sound which happens in mid swing.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Frog, you get more holidays than the Pope. Enjoy your break, or is it another one of your Ranger things?

The noise thing; I guess we've all played with guys who'd hear a Sparrow fart(break wind) at a 100 paces. For some reason its talking that gets to me but other noises just seem to go over my head. Occasionally someone will say did you hear that(after a swing)? Er, no. But if its someone chattering on the next fairway, once I've picked it up, it becomes annoying.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I rarely have problems with any noise. I don't even mind it if the guys in my group talk quietly when I'm hitting. It's actually more of an issue when someone is talking loudly enough from another hole to be heard. 

One thing that does bug me is when we've had to wait on the group ahead of us to tee off and the group behind drives up to the tee box while we're hitting. Don't they know that it's proper to wait well away until we've finished? Or at least wait to come up until we are between hitters. When I'm approaching a tee box and I see someone is on it, I hang back unless I know them and am comfortable with driving up. Even then I don't do it if they are hitting.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Everyday is a holiday for me. I retired in 2007. I am not a Park Ranger. I just do volunteer work for the Nevada State Parks system just to stay active. I spend 5 days and 4 nights out there in our RV. I work between 20-25 hours a week.


Big Hobbit said:


> Frog, you get more holidays than the Pope. Enjoy your break, or is it another one of your Ranger things?
> 
> The noise thing; I guess we've all played with guys who'd hear a Sparrow fart(break wind) at a 100 paces. For some reason its talking that gets to me but other noises just seem to go over my head. Occasionally someone will say did you hear that(after a swing)? Er, no. But if its someone chattering on the next fairway, once I've picked it up, it becomes annoying.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I use to have have that problem that Fourputt mentioned. Folks driving up on us on the tee box while waiting for the fairway to clear. My answer was to just let them play through. I am never in a hurry on a golf course anyways. I just tell them "you must be in a hurry, go ahead play through". Also, I won't usually play through a group in front of me. What's the point, as I will just get hung again in front of them, by another group. 

Except for hearing the club head smack the ball, noise does not bother me at all. There have been times when I have carried on a conversation even while swinging the club. I don't think about my swing that deeply once I start my preshot routine. I just walk up and hit the ball, with some days being better than others.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

FrogsHair said:


> I use to have have that problem that Fourputt mentioned. Folks driving up on us on the tee box while waiting for the fairway to clear. My answer was to just let them play through. I am never in a hurry on a golf course anyways. I just tell them "you must be in a hurry, go ahead play through". Also, I won't usually play through a group in front of me. What's the point, as I will just get hung again in front of them, by another group.
> 
> Except for hearing the club head smack the ball, noise does not bother me at all. There have been times when I have carried on a conversation even while swinging the club. I don't think about my swing that deeply once I start my preshot routine. I just walk up and hit the ball, with some days being better than others.


More people need to have your relaxed attitude on the course Frogshair. It seems the only two places I can be relaxed are at home and on the course. Anywhere else and I have a tendency to be really tense. It really bums my vibe when I get overly aggressive golfers around me on the course.


----------

